# Do car dealers actually want your custom



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got notified of this year's bonus, and finances mean I'm thinking of the Golf R, so dropped in at the local VW dealer this morning.

Spent 5 minutes or so looking around the GTi (no R on the sales floor, not unexpected as guess they are waiting for new Ines in a few weeks) despite there being 4 salesmen at their desks, two chatting to each other, one texting, not one came over or even looked up.

Strolled over to the reception desk and asked if there was anyone I could see about the new model, as I thought was coming out in a couple of weeks. Reception told me she'd see who was free.

Walked around for another 5 minutes, paused by the door and then left.

Will drop into another dealer at the weekend. See if they are more interested

Makes you wonder if they really want to sell cars....


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

While I understand your point, and it is something that frustrates me, instead of walking up to reception, why didn't you walk up to one of the 4 salesmen?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

barry_m2 said:


> While I understand your point, and it is something that frustrates me, instead of walking up to reception, why didn't you walk up to one of the 4 salesmen?


I am not generally one that complies to etiquette when common sense suggests otherwise, but I can understand the OP here is just following the 'proper' order of things. The receptionist should ensure customers get to see a sales person as soon as possibly convenient, but also protect the them from lots of direct contact/questions when they may well be pre-disposed.

I'd have probably gone to one of the salesman if they didn't look busy after 5 mins, or just walked out like the OP did, depending on how badly I wanted to speak to one of them!

I won't repeat my rant from another thread earlier this week, but I can sympathise after similar experiences with my local Audi dealer (admittedly at least they did speak to me!). I'd rather just act independently and use broadspeed etc to get the best deal. I do put value on supporting local business but I expect something in return!

It isn't just cars... I have given up on countless local trades because there seems to be an expectation that you should and would use them because they are local (despite crap service). You could get away with that pre-internet but it's a different world, and in my view these places are only in business because a (declining) majority will still stay local regardless.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

barry_m2 said:


> While I understand your point, and it is something that frustrates me, instead of walking up to reception, why didn't you walk up to one of the 4 salesmen?


Two were talking to each other, and the other two were engrossed in their mobile phones. I had asked the receptionist if someone could help me, but no one seemed bothered, so I left after another 5 minutes.

I strolled past the two talking on my way out, after opening the drivers door on the GTi and having a good look inside. Neither looked up or made eye contact.

AFAIK the new model isn't out for a few weeks, but if they'd been half interested they may have got my business.. If that's the way they treat a serious potential buyer, guess the experience would be worse if you bought one and went back with any issues. Would rather take my cash elsewhere

As above post will have a play on broadspeed or car wow at the weekend


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

Why not send an email, or better still a letter, to the manager of that dealership quoting exactly what you have said in your post. I, for one, would be interested to know whether you get a reply and if so what he/she said.


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Speaking from personnel experience. I walked into Swansea VW (although I had already made an appointment to test drive a GTI ) I was met within a few minutes by a receptionist who took my details and offered me tea or coffee while I waited. Within a few minutes a salesman appeared very apologetic, stating the salesman I had came to see was sick, and could he be of any help, and from there on my buying experience was very good. Nothing was too much bother, and I was kept updated with regular e-mail contact.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I had exactly the same experience at three different Jag dealers, whilst looking for my F Type. Two guys were actually sat playing a game on their laptops!

Audi dealer wasn't much better, whilst they did speak to me and offer me a stupid trade in (i managed to get £3k more from a Jag dealer), he never chased me up for a sale. He did however call me to ask why they had been asked for a settlement figure, was I not buying a car from them :lol:


----------

